# Breakthrough!



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

So this morning Artoo accepted and ate some millet that I held out to her after I cleaned out her cage. This was a first! 

Then, when I was putting her food cup with breakfast in her cage, she stayed on the perch and just turned around to watch me do it - even though I was super close to her. After that I offered her millet again from my hand as a reward for being so brave and she accepted and ate some. She got lots of praise both times. 

Before today's breakthrough, I tried offering her millet now and then and she'd back away. But I'd tell her that it was okay and we'd try again another time and that she was a very good bird.

I actually teared up a bit over this. Heh.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's awesome, congratulations on reaching this milestone with Artoo! arty:
Keep up the great work and here's to Artoo's continued progress!


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

That is awesome! It is always an amazing feeling when our budgies reach a milestone in taming and trust! arty2: So congratulations on this exciting new step!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's absolutely wonderful! I'm so glad that little Artoo is starting to trust you more :clap:

It's such a wonderful feeling! arty:

Keep up the great work  :urock:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yay Artoo! That is great news ! It's such a good feeling to have a breakthrough after some time spent gaining trust. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations to both you and Artoo for reaching this important milestone!

:smiley-talk017:

You are doing a great job with Artoo by allowing her to set the pace. 
She will definitely build a much stronger trust in you over time because of that.

Artoo :urock:*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Breakthrough*

Such an experience makes the heart fly with pitter pats Blessings for a Well Done. Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone! <3 <3 <3 Every day I am so grateful that this little bird found her way here.

I have a home office, so I work from home, and my husband telecommutes so he also works from our home office. Artoo is with us in the office all day and gets lots of attention. It's really awesome!


----------

